# Albufeira Bars and Clubs



## sbmclean

Hi:

were looking for people interested to take part in a survey on what you think the best bars and clubs in Albufeira are. It's an open link you dont have to log in or anything. 

Albufeira Hotspot Survey - Andreia's Algarve


----------



## jojo

sbmclean said:


> Hi:
> 
> were looking for people interested to take part in a survey on what you think the best bars and clubs in Albufeira are. It's an open link you dont have to log in or anything.
> 
> Albufeira Hotspot Survey - Andreia's Algarve


I've moved your request to the "expats media request" section as this is where links and surveys should be placed

Thanks 

Jo xxx


----------



## sbmclean

jojo said:


> I've moved your request to the "expats media request" section as this is where links and surveys should be placed
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jo xxx


Great. Thanks Jo.


----------

